# Hooking Up...



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Here's a dumb question. When you are just moving the camper around the house or repositioning, do you hook up the weight distributing bars? I always have just as a rule of thumb. Just wondering as I have been accused of being OCD for this.

-Kevin


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Just moving it around the house, I never hook up the bars. In fact, I have a different hitch I put on the truck when I just need to move the trailer a little. Easier that getting out the Wt. Dist. hitch.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't when I pull it about 15 miles to bring it home and back to the storage area. Stumpy had a good idea...


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Stumpy75 said:


> In fact, I have a different hitch I put on the truck when I just need to move the trailer a little.


Now there's a thought that deserves kudos.







I have an old straight hitch so all I need is go buy a 2 5/16" ball and no more 25lb. WD hitch curls around the house. Thanks Stumpy75.







Hopefully.... I better check tail-drag angle before getting too crazy.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Leedek said:


> Now there's a thought that deserves kudos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome. I have a flat lot, so the tail dragging angle doesn't matter for me. I have the same as you, an old straight hitch that's nice and light. Works good for me.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jake said:


> I don't when I pull it about 15 miles to bring it home and back to the storage area. Stumpy had a good idea...


Not the best plan but it may not matter if you are on local surface streets doing less than 35 mph. Any more than that it is highly recommended to have the correct towing equipment connected.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

No w/d bars hear either for short relocation trips. I pump the airbags to 85 psi and she sits dead level. No sag.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

It depends on the tow vehicle and weight of trailer. Probably not necessary just to reposition the trailer in the yard but you could be over your hitch's weight bearing capacity. I don't like being over capacity on anything on a public road. You never know what could happen and most accidents happen close to home.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't know, but for me its not too time consuming or difficult to throw on weight distribution bars for any distance towing. The shortest distance I've towed was about 10 miles and even then I threw on the WD bars. I just don't install the sway bars. Peace of mind I guess.


----------

